# Record your unattended deliveries



## Shangsta

Sounds like this only applies to dot com with prime being attended deliveries but this is great.

Notice the language doesnt necessarily absolve us of customer expectation emails? If it does great but if not, sounds like a waste of the drivers time.


----------



## iyengar

I'm all up for it here in prime now. Lately some customers are trying to get credit. Told you to leave it front door


----------



## UberPasco

It is for Prime also. I have made this a habit after someone said that they didn't receive their package. Now I don't have to clog my phone memory up.


----------



## DriverX

96% of my drops are unattended, this would be a huge a$$ ache.


----------



## jester121

DriverX said:


> 96% of my drops are unattended, this would be a huge a$$ ache.


Yeah I gotta admit having some mixed feelings about this. I haven't seen the it in the app yet, but I guess if it's as simple as tapping a photo right after tapping the "Front Door" option on the screen, it'll be worth it if it saves some Customer Expectation Nasty-Grams.

But anyone who honestly believes Amazon is going to take the driver's side over the customers is way wrong. About all they'll do is notate the account as Signature Required if they're always claiming missing packages in order to get free stuff.


----------



## nighthawk398

If I had to do this on my 70 +packages it would add too much time


----------



## konoplya

is this with the new version? what version of the app is that? i sure as shit have no time taking photos


----------



## Just KW

Anyone else catch that they used Richard Sherman's home address... Not too sure he'd appreciate that. *Go Hawks*!


----------



## jaywaynedubya

This is a Amazon problem not flex deliver partner problem. I'll continue as usual.


----------



## Nvts

I just started having to do this in Austin. 

What is the objective of this? Is it to prove we delivered the box to the right house, or to show that the box is in a safe location, hidden from the street? These would be two totally different photos. 

Most of the time, the box is behind a pillar, so I take a photo of the pillar from the front. This shows that the box is not visible from the street, and that I am at the correct house, but it does not show the box, so it does not prove that I delivered anything.


----------



## Solo1

Taking a pic means absolutely nothing ... Customers can still say they didn't receive the Pac after we delivered it ... Thieves are gonna be thieves .


----------



## konoplya

from what i hear they took away the taking a pic feature.. at least thats what other drivers are telling me.


----------



## NBR

konoplya said:


> from what i hear they took away the taking a pic feature.. at least thats what other drivers are telling me.


Thanks for the good news. So, I'll go back to deliver then.


----------



## Movaldriver

Tonight for the first time I had to do pictures but only on about half doesn't make sense to require it only part if the time


----------



## michaelb

Started having to take pictures over here. Do you guys that have been taking pictures still have to do it?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Got the email tonight. In the IE. Half the time, when the package is in the front seat I just scan it and leave the phone in the car. Fumbling around with the phone even more is problematic. I understand that maybe 1 in 5 pac's , take a pic.

However could it be weeding out certain drivers ? Or perhaps that location is a problem. Could it be to protect a drivers innocence. Nah, couldn't be that.


----------



## jester121

Maybe it's weeding out problem *customers*? like ones that have a history of claiming "no delivery" more than the statistical norm?

I gotta say, I'd prefer all or nothing as opposed to this wait-and-see approach. It'll involve a lot of backtracking I think....


----------



## nighthawk398

All mine have been this holiday weekend if I said front door


----------



## miauber1x831

I got an e-mail last night that this will start happening for my warehouse today. What a royal pain in the ass!! I often scan the package in my car and leave the phone on the charger since the app uses so much battery. Guess that's out the window!

I also hide the packages behind pillars and such when possible which would make it impossible to get a shot of the front door and package together. I have to take a pic with the package at the door and THEN move it to be hidden now? Ughhhh why are they always trying to make things more difficult for us? So glad I can only do this on Saturdays and Sundays now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I got an e-mail last night that this will start happening for my warehouse today. What a royal pain in the ass!! I often scan the package in my car and leave the phone on the charger since the app uses so much battery. Guess that's out the window!
> 
> I also hide the packages behind pillars and such when possible which would make it impossible to get a shot of the front door and package together. I have to take a pic with the package at the door and THEN move it to be hidden now? Ughhhh why are they always trying to make things more difficult for us? So glad I can only do this on Saturdays and Sundays now.


 Funny.....I have a reserved block to work tomorrow and haven't gotten the email about it yet. OH JOY! Would have been a wonderful surprise to just have it sprung on me!

Really ridiculous since a simple fix for problematic address's/customers is to flag them in the system. Any delivery to such address require a picture. Otherwise.....99% of deliveries don't need it.

The most ridiculous part is they want us to put in a safe location out of view of street!!?? When we take the pic it will be in view of the street?? So the pic will show you put the package in an "unsafe location".

I'll be looking for a work around real quick for it or just taking "whatever" pics! Snap and move......


----------



## Placebo17

Movaldriver said:


> Tonight for the first time I had to do pictures but only on about half doesn't make sense to require it only part if the time


If you read the email the customer can either opt in or out for the pics to be taken.


----------



## Movaldriver

Yep saw that after I got the email. But the picture taking started before I got the email.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Placebo17 said:


> If you read the email the customer can either opt in or out for the pics to be taken.


 I meant to make a point about the customer angle as well. We're on private property taking pics of their house, possibly with their address. I'm sure plenty of customers would have a problem with that.
I'm surprised no driver has been confronted by a customer about it.


----------



## Movaldriver

I don't include the front door in the picture I snap it exactly where I leave the package. The example picture in the email is a package screaming steal me!!


----------



## nighthawk398

Movaldriver said:


> I don't include the front door in the picture I snap it exactly where I leave the package. The example picture in the email is a package screaming steal me!!


Agreed if I leave behind a pillar I just take a picture of the box behind it same thing with envelopes under a mat just a picture if the mat with the envelope peaking takes less than 10 secs a photo


----------



## Bobbydan

Placebo17 said:


> If you read the email the customer can either opt in or out for the pics to be taken.


I'm sure they are automatically opted in because every stop I hit front door asked for a pic, it's bad enough neighbors are staring at you going up to houses but now you have to stop and take a picture of the house, what a joke.

I usually leave the small yellow envelopes in between the doors so I just took pictures of the door, how stupid.


----------



## nighthawk398

Bobbydan said:


> I'm sure they are automatically opted in because every stop I hit front door asked for a pic, it's bad enough neighbors are staring at you going up to houses but now you have to stop and take a picture of the house, what a joke.
> 
> I usually leave the small yellow envelopes in between the doors so I just took pictures of the door, how stupid.


In between what doors?

I always make sure package is in the frame somewhere

If your talking between main door and screen door there's no way I'm opening any door


----------



## Movaldriver

I didn't receive a notice on my Amazon account about photos so I bet other customers didn't either. Bet this photo taking goes away when enough customers complain. It's ridiculous doesn't guarantee package gets to customers. I don't see the point of it at all. It proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## Placebo17

Damn this sh!t is annoying AF!!! 

Customers aren't gonna complain. None of them opted out from taking pics on my route today.


----------



## Movaldriver

I don't see how to opt out I just checked my Amazon account.


----------



## nighthawk398

Movaldriver said:


> I didn't receive a notice on my Amazon account about photos so I bet other customers didn't either. Bet this photo taking goes away when enough customers complain. It's ridiculous doesn't guarantee package gets to customers. I don't see the point of it at all. It proves absolutely nothing.


It just shows them where you left the package


----------



## Bobbydan

nighthawk398 said:


> In between what doors?
> 
> I always make sure package is in the frame somewhere
> 
> If your talking between main door and screen door there's no way I'm opening any door


Inside the screen door or underneath the door mat otherwise those little envelopes will blow away.


----------



## nighthawk398

Bobbydan said:


> Inside the screen door or underneath the door mat otherwise those little envelopes will blow away.


Oh ok yes under mat mostly


----------



## andvhbk

so what do you guys used to take picture?

mine is..










haha just for fun


----------



## Placebo17

Seriously, this taking pic is lame. For one of the packages, I had to chuck it over a high wall. I called support and told him how would I be able to take a pic of the package when it's over the wall? He asked me if I do this often? I was WTF? Are you new or something? I told him annoyingly, sometimes we have to toss the package over a wall or a fence. And explained to him, we have to start taking pics of packages if we were to leave it in front of the door or leave it in a safe location. He mumbled something and I couldn't understand. These Indian support I tell you. He then tells me just deliver without taking a pic. I was like I can't. I don't have the option to not take the picture and he kept telling me to deliver.

I was getting really annoyed and hung up with the idiot. Then just took a pic of the package while I was holding in front of the wall with the address. Afterwards, just tossed it over. This taking pic of the package is a dumb idea. Whoever came up with this idea needs to get fired for being an idiot.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

It just proves there customers are thief's. And were taking the brunt of it. However,

it's cheap insurance for the driver if they are looking at it that way. I digress, 

Keeping the phone charged is an issue.


----------



## Shangsta

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It just proves there customers are thief's. And were taking the brunt of it. However,
> 
> it's cheap insurance for the driver if they are looking at it that way. I digress,
> 
> Keeping the phone charged is an issue.


It's not insurance for the driver. If the package is missing you can be darn sure we will get a nasty email about it.

Doesn't just suck for charging the phone but taking a charger in and out of your phone wears down the usb port. Iphone 5 it was like 50 bucks to repair


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> It's not insurance for the driver. If the package is missing you can be darn sure we will get a nasty email about it.
> 
> Doesn't just suck for charging the phone but taking a charger in and out of your phone wears down the usb port. Iphone 5 it was like 50 bucks to repair


Wow you have a usb port on an iPhone 5?! I thought they only had Lightning port


----------



## Ryan Do

Shangsta said:


> It's not insurance for the driver. If the package is missing you can be darn sure we will get a nasty email about it.
> 
> Doesn't just suck for charging the phone but taking a charger in and out of your phone wears down the usb port. Iphone 5 it was like 50 bucks to repair


Not only the port but also battery life, my S7 was last for 2 days per charge now only half day with Amazon... Each route cost me about 40% of battery, now more when i have to take picture.....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just did my first block with the picture taking requirement. Every delivery asked for one. Was not a real inconvenience, took about a second. I just started dropping where I normally do, mark "front door" or "safe location" point and shoot, move on. Didn't really slow me down. I also didn't give a shit about the quality of the pic or focus, every one was saved as is.

But it could be real pain if you have multiple packages and running up stairs or apt buildings. 

There is a work around. "?" "can't take picture". Didn't use it because I made an assumption it might require an explanation. Will check on it next block.


----------



## uberer2016

Picture taking only proves that the drivers made the delivery. It does nothing to stop thieves from stealing the packages afterwards. I dont see where Amazon is going with this. If a thief stole a package, Amazon would have to pay for it wether a picture was taken or not.

If you cant trust your drivers, why even hire them in the first place?


----------



## nighthawk398

uberer2016 said:


> Picture taking only proves that the drivers made the delivery. It does nothing to stop thieves from stealing the packages afterwards. I dont see where Amazon is going with this. If a thief stole a package, Amazon would have to pay for it wether a picture was taken or not.
> 
> If you cant trust your drivers, why even hire them in the first place?


But it also shows to the customer where you left it case they can't find it


----------



## Movaldriver

I got two pictures today of customer dogs sniffing at the package lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I think it's all about the customer. Both as a service to them and to keep them honest. 
It has nothing to do with drivers as I have yet to hear anyone mention a missing package notification overturned by the photos.

Will help them cut down on fraud. If a customer says they didn't get the package amazon can send a photo and say this is the package at your door or wherever it was dropped. Most scammers will just say..."whoops" and never be heard from again, some of course will contest it. 

If the package was actually stolen, not sure how they will work that out? So, it's not a perfect solution. Then imagine all the storage needed for that amount of images? Not that it means much to amazon but it seems like something that will grow by gigabytes a day!


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Then imagine all the storage needed for that amount of images? Not that it means much to amazon but it seems like something that will grow by gigabytes a day!


Heh... anyone who knows anything about Amazon's S3 infrastructure can reassure you that they have plenty of space.

https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jester121 said:


> Heh... anyone who knows anything about Amazon's S3 infrastructure can reassure you that they have plenty of space.
> 
> https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/&tag=ubne0c-20


That's why I said it doesn't mean much to amazon. I'm aware of their capacity as have used AWS in the past. 
This should be short term storage anyway as don't see a need to archive it or keep it once a delivery is confirmed.

I won't be disappointed if the pic taking option goes away. If there was incentive to drivers like acceptance that the picture is a 100% completed delivery on our end.....that would be welcome. Otherwise........pfffttt....


----------



## oicu812

All Amazon needs to do is to clarify whether the pictures absolve the drivers for any DNRs or not. If it does not, then taking a picture of any random thing is no worse than taking a picture of where the package was left.

Personally, I don't think the pictures will absolve the drivers for any missing packages.

I've gotten numerous DNRs and all were from neighborhoods known to be package blackholes.


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That's why I said it doesn't mean much to amazon. I'm aware of their capacity as have used AWS in the past.
> This should be short term storage anyway as don't see a need to archive it or keep it once a delivery is confirmed.
> 
> I won't be disappointed if the pic taking option goes away. If there was incentive to drivers like acceptance that the picture is a 100% completed delivery on our end.....that would be welcome. Otherwise........pfffttt....


I dealt with it at my old warehouse for a few weeks, then they turned it off again, then I moved to the burbs and we didn't have it at all. Now it's back, apparently everywhere. Honestly if you don't care much about the quality of the image, it doesn't take much time -- I usually tried throwing the pic over my shoulder or something just for fun, seeing if I could get my ear in the frame or fill up the image with my hairy arm.

And as I said earlier in one of the original photo threads, if they're still collecting snapshots when my time delivering for amazon comes to an end, I'll enjoy submitting a bunch of disturbingly graphic porn images for all the deliveries on my final block.


----------



## miauber1x831

Had to do this for the first time today. Wanted to take a picture of me giving the finger every time but I showed restraint. Nobody on my route opted out as I had to take a picture at every stop I chose Front Door for. Might just start choosing delivered to family member (or whatever the phrase is) for every stop and write in "front door" lol


----------



## Memorex

The pic gets taken in my car every time, and it still waste about 10 minutes. My IPhone also freezes about every 3rd picture and I have to reload the app. Pain in the azz.


----------



## Ryan Do

Same here, im using Android. App crashed every 5-6 pics. It so annoyed. Slowed me down at least 10 minutes per route ( i bet this is the main purpose of taking picture)


----------



## Bobbydan

Ya, amazon flex has stopped working 3-4 times in every block since the picture taking started.


----------



## Movaldriver

I hope everyone is emailing about the app issues.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

If I had just waited another 10 seconds, I could have got a pic with the dog peeing on the pac. Damit that would have been a good one.


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> Had to do this for the first time today. Wanted to take a picture of me giving the finger every time but I showed restraint. Nobody on my route opted out as I had to take a picture at every stop I chose Front Door for. Might just start choosing delivered to family member (or whatever the phrase is) for every stop and write in "front door" lol


Been doing this since it started lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

My first block taking pics didn't have any of the crashing problems but if that starts happening I will be using the "?" and "can't take pic"....if it asks why...."because your app sucks"!

Of course that is if I can ever score a block again! 

EDIT: Happens again........minutes after posting this a block shows up, didn't even look just grabbed! Yay, got it! Booooo......3 hour block......throw back.


----------



## miauber1x831

Shangsta said:


> Been doing this since it started lol


Giving the middle finger in the pics or choosing "delivered to household member"? 



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> My first block taking pics didn't have any of the crashing problems but if that starts happening I will be using the "?" and "can't take pic"....if it asks why...."because your app sucks"!
> 
> Of course that is if I can ever score a block again!
> 
> EDIT: Happens again........minutes after posting this a block shows up, didn't even look just grabbed! Yay, got it! Booooo......3 hour block......throw back.


The last couple nights I've been successful letting FREP run throughout the night. Woke up to 10:30am-2:30pm blocks yesterday and this morning.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> The last couple nights I've been successful letting FREP run throughout the night. Woke up to 10:30am-2:30pm blocks yesterday and this morning.


 Yeh, I had figured they are dropping same day blocks in the wee hours. I have yet to catch the drops and since I get no notifications anymore I can't log the times. Are you able to tell drop times? If so a heads up would be appreciated.

I gave up trying to setup frep on my ZTE. I'm going to try to set it up on my spare phone see what happens.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, I had figured they are dropping same day blocks in the wee hours. I have yet to catch the drops and since I get no notifications anymore I can't log the times. Are you able to tell drop times? If so a heads up would be appreciated.
> 
> I gave up trying to setup frep on my ZTE. I'm going to try to set it up on my spare phone see what happens.


I don't know what the drop times have been unfortunately. Although I can say today I woke up around 4am and had no block, went back to sleep, woke up around 7:30 and had the block, so it was sometime between 4:00-7:30 for this morning.

Only times I ever get notifications now are for reserved blocks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't know what the drop times have been unfortunately. Although I can say today I woke up around 4am and had no block, went back to sleep, woke up around 7:30 and had the block, so it was sometime between 4:00-7:30 for this morning.
> 
> Only times I ever get notifications now are for reserved blocks.


 That's good enough as a starting point so appreciate it!

I also managed to get frep setup on my old samsung avant. So step one there.......going to work on setting up the routine see if I can get back in the game!


----------



## nighthawk398

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, I had figured they are dropping same day blocks in the wee hours. I have yet to catch the drops and since I get no notifications anymore I can't log the times. Are you able to tell drop times? If so a heads up would be appreciated.
> 
> I gave up trying to setup frep on my ZTE. I'm going to try to set it up on my spare phone see what happens.


More than likely it's because somebody got drunk last night they canceled because they didn't want to work and came available right away


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

nighthawk398 said:


> More than likely it's because somebody got drunk last night they canceled because they didn't want to work and came available right away


 No doubt a possibility. But in these times when blocks are hard to come by you have to get every bit of info you can to figure out what they are doing.


----------



## Shangsta

I have taken only two pictures in my delivering career. Everything gets household member, front door. Behind front pillar etc. No issues to this date.


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> I have taken only two pictures in my delivering career. Everything gets household member, front door. Behind front pillar etc. No issues to this date.


Seriously for me takes less than 5 seconds each stop


----------



## Movaldriver

The issue isn't the time it takes it's the battery running out. I sent an email to support since they ask for feedback. I'm sure they don't care but if enough drivers complain might listen to us.


----------



## nighthawk398

Movaldriver said:


> The issue isn't the time it takes it's the battery running out. I sent an email to support since they ask for feedback. I'm sure they don't care but if enough drivers complain might listen to us.


Oh I guess depends on phone


----------



## Placebo17

This is just dumb. Instead of opting everyone in, they should've just done this to people that reported packages missing in the past. Most people don't even know about this and I'm pretty sure they don't want bunch of flex drivers taking pics of their houses. It's not like they dont send you the delivery not received emails.


----------



## jester121

One thing I will say about this -- a lot of customers will save wear and tear on their doorbell button, because I'm not really bothering to ring the bell on most of the drops. Too busy channeling my inner Annie Leibovitz to get the proper composition and lighting....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Did my second block with pic taking option. For the first time in a long time I did not have to restart the app or play any bullshit games with it as I got my route done with no snafufu's! 

And I used the "can't take picture" option found by touching "?". Just do it! Doesn't require any explanation. I did it a couple times today because of the rain. Dropped my phone in a puddle once and said nope......just scan in your vehicle like normal, no picture and swipe to finish!


----------



## Movaldriver

I don't want to be taking pic and have someone open the door and want an explanation so I take pic then maybe ring doorbell but not every stop anymore.


----------



## Placebo17

How does a customer even opt out of this? I tried to opt out from my Amazon account but I can't even find a place to select these options.


----------



## nighthawk398

Placebo17 said:


> How does a customer even opt out of this? I tried to opt out from my Amazon account but I can't even find a place to select these options.


Email I bet


----------



## Movaldriver

I sent an email to customer service.



Placebo17 said:


> How does a customer even opt out of this? I tried to opt out from my Amazon account but I can't even find a place to select these options.


Shows that customer has no idea it's going on and some people would be angry about it if they knew.

Just in time today Amazon delivered my new car charger lol. Finished my morning block with battery still charged instead of at 4 percent. I was in my driveway in my vest with my lanyard on the guy got a laugh out of it


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Had to explain to 5 or 6 peeps already. Most just laugh and I hand them there pac...


----------



## Bobbydan

Placebo17 said:


> How does a customer even opt out of this? I tried to opt out from my Amazon account but I can't even find a place to select these options.


----------



## nighthawk398

Bobbydan said:


> View attachment 126811


Thanks so the customer does see where the package was left that's good in case hidden in a bush

And I see no issues with that picture I drop ring door bell and take photo


----------



## Placebo17

Bobbydan said:


> View attachment 126811


Thanks, I just opted out. At least that'll save few seconds for the one that's delivering to my place.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> Thanks, I just opted out. At least that'll save few seconds for the one that's delivering to my place.


Nah... most of the knuckleheads will be standing on your front porch scratching their heads and calling in to support... "duhh... I can't figure out how to snap the photo!"


----------



## uberer2016

Bobbydan said:


> View attachment 126811


So this is what the customer sees! I've been taking close-up photos making sure the tag is readable...lol. But whatever, haven't heard a thing from Amazon or customer so I kinda like it. I just drop, snap picture, ring bell, and run. Haven't had a single complaint/problem so far after about 500+ deliveries now. Kinda enjoying logistics without having to waste time fishing for blocks. Prime Now drivers can have all the tips they want...haha.


----------



## Shangsta

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh I guess depends on phone


Nah, I have a galaxy one of the best batteries out there and I can't take photos and scan and not run out of battery in 4 hours


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> Nah, I have a galaxy one of the best batteries out there and I can't take photos and scan and not run out of battery in 4 hours


I have no issues with my galaxy s7


----------



## Placebo17

Since this BS, I've been dropping my phone more frequently. This is very lame.


----------



## Prius13

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Funny.....I have a reserved block to work tomorrow and haven't gotten the email about it yet. OH JOY! Would have been a wonderful surprise to just have it sprung on me!
> 
> Really ridiculous since a simple fix for problematic address's/customers is to flag them in the system. Any delivery to such address require a picture. Otherwise.....99% of deliveries don't need it.
> 
> The most ridiculous part is they want us to put in a safe location out of view of street!!?? When we take the pic it will be in view of the street?? So the pic will show you put the package in an "unsafe location".
> 
> I'll be looking for a work around real quick for it or just taking "whatever" pics! Snap and move......


Mandatory now to take pix for pax being left at door. Of course try to move it out of easy view from street ie offset placement. When I take a pix, I try to include a distinct front door item so it is evident that the pax was dropped at customer door. After taking pix, if the customer counter claims they didn't receive pax - the photo is proof it got delivered.


----------



## Prius13

nighthawk398 said:


> I have no issues with my galaxy s7


I have one of those micro USB attachment that has magnet on phone side type of charger. I put phone back on charger if next address is >500 ft or when driving. This way am not ruining micro USB port in phone or ruining tip of charger, and keeps phone charged. It makes it easy as well to grab phone off charging cable.



Movaldriver said:


> I don't want to be taking pic and have someone open the door and want an explanation so I take pic then maybe ring doorbell but not every stop anymore.


I take pix and not ring door bell. Saving my knees for long Flex career. Not climbing up more steps on front porch to ring doorbell, that in 90% likelihood no one is home. Saving time, energy and knee replacement cost.



Shangsta said:


> I have taken only two pictures in my delivering career. Everything gets household member, front door. Behind front pillar etc. No issues to this date.


If not handing to household member and leaving pax at front door, now mandatory to take pix. At least that's what my app tells me.


----------



## nighthawk398

Prius13 said:


> I have one of those micro USB attachment that has magnet on phone side type of charger. I put phone back on charger if next address is >500 ft or when driving. This way am not ruining micro USB port in phone or ruining tip of charger, and keeps phone charged. It makes it easy as well to grab phone off charging cable.
> 
> I take pix and not ring door bell. Saving my knees for long Flex career. Not climbing up more steps on front porch to ring doorbell, that in 90% likelihood no one is home. Saving time, energy and knee replacement cost.
> 
> If not handing to household member and leaving pax at front door, now mandatory to take pix. At least that's what my app tells me.


I think what he does is choose household member then types in the location making the app not requests photo


----------



## jester121

nighthawk398 said:


> I think what he does is choose household member then *types in the location* making the app not requests photo


Which sounds like it takes way longer than taking a photo (especially if you give as little of a shit about the quality of the photo as I do....)

I swear, most of my photos are absolutely useless. Last block I had 3 or 4 of the sky, one of my shoe, and one I was so far down the driveway you could barely see the door, let alone the box. What can I say, it amuses me.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> Which sounds like it takes way longer than taking a photo (especially if you give as little of a shit about the quality of the photo as I do....)
> 
> I swear, most of my photos are absolutely useless. Last block I had 3 or 4 of the sky, one of my shoe, and one I was so far down the driveway you could barely see the door, let alone the box. What can I say, it amuses me.


Lolz. I take photo about three feet away from package.


----------



## nighthawk398

Prius13 said:


> Lolz. I take photo about three feet away from package.


I drop package ring bell take picture and leave


----------



## Movaldriver

I take picture then I ring the bell. Don't want customer opening door while I'm taking pic. Could be awkward!!


----------



## nighthawk398

Movaldriver said:


> I take picture then I ring the bell. Don't want customer opening door while I'm taking pic. Could be awkward!!


Nah tell them to complain to amazon if they have issues


----------



## Nvts

In Austin (DAU1) I have had to do the photos for a while now on the Andriod. I tried a route with my iPhone and it did *not *need to take unattended photos.

Personally, I take photos of all the houses with pillars/bushes/ obvious hiding spots on the way to the door if the package is small. That way I can take it before ringing the bell and not take any extra time at all. The photo will be exactly the same with or without the package and I feel less creepy taking the photo before ringing the bell than afterward.

Now that I see that the customers get the photo, I will try to make them a smidgen clearer.  I don't have any orders that came to my place that I can still track the delivery, but I'll be sure to check it out in the future.


----------



## nighthawk398

Nvts said:


> In Austin (DAU1) I have had to do the photos for a while now on the Andriod. I tried a route with my iPhone and it did *not *need to take unattended photos.
> 
> Personally, I take photos of all the houses with pillars/bushes/ obvious hiding spots on the way to the door if the package is small. That way I can take it before ringing the bell and not take any extra time at all. The photo will be exactly the same with or without the package and I feel less creepy taking the photo before ringing the bell than afterward.
> 
> Now that I see that the customers get the photo, I will try to make them a smidgen clearer.  I don't have any orders that came to my place that I can still track the delivery, but I'll be sure to check it out in the future.


That's crazy I just take the picture if the package behind the pillar in that case so the customer or amazon can see where it was left


----------



## Nvts

I may change my ways now that I know *why *we are taking the photos. No one could answer it back when I asked in May on page 1.


----------



## getawaycar

The photo feature might be nice for customers but terrible for drivers.

Having to constantly fumble around with your phone juggling it in one hand to take a pic while you have the package in the other hand is a good way to drop your phone and break it. Not only have you destroyed your expensive smartphone but you are also out of a job since you cannot do Flex without your phone. You can put the phone in your pocket while carrying the package to the door but the act of constantly pulling the phone in and out of your pocket, eventually it will slip out of your hands and possibly shatter on the pavement. Especially on a hot day with sweaty hands.

A better idea would be to simply let you type in the app exactly where you left the package. But the app currently does not allow that. You can type while in the car so you don't have to take the phone to the door.


----------



## Shangsta

getawaycar said:


> A better idea would be to simply let you type in the app exactly where you left the package. But the app currently does not allow that. You can type while in the car so you don't have to take the phone to the door.


You have to think outside the box. I have many of times delivered to a house. I click delivered to person and instead of putting name. It will say "check under your mat or look behind your houses pillar


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

getawaycar said:


> Having to constantly fumble around with your phone juggling it in one hand to take a pic while you have the package in the other hand is a good way to drop your phone and break it.


Why would you go and take the pic while your package is in your hand anyway? 
As for dropping it, there's a thing called a phone protector.


----------



## jester121

I was gonna say, do we have a bunch of feeble palsied delivery drivers out there? The only time I ever have to pocket the phone is with 2+ large packages that don't stack well. 8/10 times I'm scanning while carrying the box up the driveway anyhow... phone is in hand. Even for heavies I can carry a box without needing my fingers, so the phone stays in my hand just fine. Or if you're clumsy, get a holster for your phone.

Also, if you stop caring about the quality if your photos, it doesn't add any time at all to the stops! Throw some pixels over your shoulder while walking away, don't worry about fingers or feet or arms showing up in the frame, and if you want a really fun game -- when you throw the envelopes or small light boxes at the door, try to snap a photo while it's still in mid-air. Of course as always, bonus points if you can hit the doorbell button with the package.

Come on people, have some fun with it. Your customers will smile too, and delivering smiles is what it's all about!


----------



## Movaldriver

I try to include their cat or dog in the photo when possible


----------



## Placebo17

For those that have low battery issues. There's no need to panic when you only have 15% battery left. You should just say unable to take pics option until your battery is charged to 30% or so.

Probably not a good idea but I wonder what would happen if you mark all the packages unable to take pics?



jester121 said:


> Also, if you stop caring about the quality if your photos, it doesn't add any time at all to the stops!


I guess you didn't get the email from Flex. Blurred or partial pics of packages is not the way they want the pics taken. They want clear and pics of the full package (that's what she said).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> I try to include their cat or dog in the photo when possible


Haha I've done that. Even pet them if they let me.


----------



## Movaldriver

I got that email but without the picture example or anything else. Just a sentence said customer sees the photo.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Haha I've done that. Even pet them if they let me.


I almost grabbed a beautiful Siamese today just running around in an apartment complex. It was very friendly and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> I guess you didn't get the email from Flex. Blurred or partial pics of packages is not the way they want the pics taken. They want clear and pics of the full package (that's what she said).


Indeed, I did receive that. What I failed to do was give a shit. I'm in the smile delivery gig, my rate for photography gigs starts considerably higher than $18/hr.

I'm taking a calculated risk that they aren't going to deactivate me for taking certain liberties with the smartphone capture, especially since the vast majority of my deliveries are smack dab in the middle of the porch now that I'm away from sketchy neighborhoods.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> I almost grabbed a beautiful Siamese today just running around in an apartment complex. It was very friendly and absolutely gorgeous!


I had that happen once too. Thought about it, But didn't want any conflicks at home with the one I have. Although he gets along with the girl really well.

End Hijack.


----------



## Movaldriver

Hey Amsoil I have kittens at my house!!!! Lol let me know I'm happy to bring you one!!!

The photo example with the shoe cracked me up. I do that alot!! Not on purpose but it happens.


----------



## smallbrownghost

Yeah, I'm gonna wait until I actually get an email about me specifically taking bad photos before I start giving a shit what they look like.


----------



## jester121

As I pointed out several months ago, when Amazon first came up with thise hare-brained photo scheme:

It's only a matter of time until some disgruntled driver, when they're getting ready to quit, decides to do a few blocks snapping photos of their naughty bits instead of the boxes, or taking photos of a tablet with porn images, or other distasteful antics. I'm not saying I'd do this, if I knew I was getting ready to quit or be deactivated, but....

This wasn't a big deal earlier this year, when they first rolling out this "feature" only Support people could see the photos, but now that Amazon's smiling customers see all the photos, and everyone knows it...?? I expect this to turn out badly at some point. I just hope it gets publicized far and wide, so we can all have a laugh at the photobomb of the year.


----------



## Placebo17

jester121 said:


> As I pointed out several months ago, when Amazon first came up with thise hare-brained photo scheme:
> 
> It's only a matter of time until some disgruntled driver, when they're getting ready to quit, decides to do a few blocks snapping photos of their naughty bits instead of the boxes, or taking photos of a tablet with porn images, or other distasteful antics. I'm not saying I'd do this, if I knew I was getting ready to quit or be deactivated, but....
> 
> This wasn't a big deal earlier this year, when they first rolling out this "feature" only Support people could see the photos, but now that Amazon's smiling customers see all the photos, and everyone knows it...?? I expect this to turn out badly at some point. I just hope it gets publicized far and wide, so we can all have a laugh at the photobomb of the year.


Yeah that's gonna cause major problems but how many customers do you really think check the pics? 90% of the people still don't know the couriers are taking pics of the packages. And out of the 10% that know, I'm willing to bet 1 out of 10 actually check the pics if that...

Taking pics of the packages isn't for the customers. It's for Amazon to gather data.


----------



## justdezzz

Do any of you just select the "Unable to take Picture/Camera issues" option? I did that a few time on my block today because literally every single package would pop up with that!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well I guess Chino caught up to taking pics. I was enjoying not having to, however going back , found it's easier just to hang on to the phone, just make sure it fully charged at the beginning of your block. . You don't want to do that unless you really have to.


----------



## Prius13

justdezzz said:


> Do any of you just select the "Unable to take Picture/Camera issues" option? I did that a few time on my block today because literally every single package would pop up with that!


Never. That's a trigger for you to be ticketed or dinged by Amazon.


----------



## poopyhead

It's getting dark out after 8. My photos are getting blurrier as my phone can't focus in the dark. Even with flash, it's too far away if I want to get the whole package.


----------



## justdezzz

Prius13 said:


> Never. That's a trigger for you to be ticketed or dinged by Amazon.


My 3 hour block yesterday, I had 40 packages and I made sure to take pix of every single one lol.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

'bout the only time is at one of those Mail Box Etc... and Post Office or perhaps a college that has a mail room. 

Had 2 going to the Highland Post Office the other day. Added a note that it was an actual post office.


----------



## oicu812

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Had 2 going to the Highland Post Office the other day. Added a note that it was an actual post office.


Those are customers sending their packages to their PO BOX. They are hoping the employees at the post office recognize the name and put it in their po box. It's a way around the PO Box address restriction when buying on Amazon or anywhere else. Only other way to ship to a PO BOX is to mail the package from the post office or authorized USPS shipping center.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I wondered if they were going to take them, neither one was going to fit in any PO Box. 

The one that got me today was cat litter. Ok I got cats but dam, 40 pounds of breaking out of the box. < how I found out it was cat litter. smh... There are some things that Amazon should not be allowed.


----------



## nighthawk398

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I wondered if they were going to take them, neither one was going to fit in any PO Box.
> 
> The one that got me today was cat litter. Ok I got cats but dam, 40 pounds of breaking out of the box. < how I found out it was cat litter. smh... There are some things that Amazon should not be allowed.


Cat litter and dog food yuck


----------



## oicu812

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I wondered if they were going to take them, neither one was going to fit in any PO Box.


They don't have to fit in the PO Box. The employee will typically leave a pick up notice in their box for them to get the package from the counter.

I believe UPS have agreement to USPS to transfer some packages to be delivered by USPS. Not sure how the PO box situation will work in that situation.


----------



## gaj

Many post offices will now accept deliveries for PO boxes from Fedex/UPS/etc, as long as the sender uses the actual street address of the post office and box number (ie: 1234 Anywhere Street, #56555)

I think they are trying to be more competitive now that places like the UPS Store are becoming more popular.

g


----------



## oicu812

I've delivered one to the post office with no box number. Fortunately for the customer, the clerk knows the person's box number.


----------



## Flexibility

nighthawk398 said:


> Cat litter and dog food yuck


I hear you...dog food is fairly easy to recognize...a long, flat box that is really heavy and the weight likes to shift. :/ One day I had a heavy delivery to a secure apartment and, fortunately, the customer answered from the call box. With no parking, I had to lug the package a block to get there. I half-heartedly joked, sweating and trying not to show my irritation, that I thought it was a box of rocks, based on the weight. "Cat litter!", he replied. Oh, I was right...small, clay rocks.  Not my favorite thing.


----------

